# Battery capacity calculation for entry on schaudt dt220 pane



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Could anyone help me please?

I have 2 x varta leisure batteries in my 2008 burstner 747-2
Both are identical and marked up as:

75ah 5h 90ah 20h

When entering the battery capacity into the panel, the instructions are talking about entering the k100 figure and state that this is calculated by k20 x 1.125

My question is, what figure do I use? The 75ah or 90ah?
I'm assuming I times it by 2 also as there are 2 batteries?

The figure I'm currently entering is 200 (2x90 = 180 x 1.125 = 202.50)
The panel then seems to calculate 80% of this for the nominal capacity (160)

Am I doing this correctly?

It was entered as 160, I'm assuming because that was 80% of the capacity but I read somewhere that you should enter the correct amount as the panel calculates this for you and it does appear to have a figure that is not manually editable but which alters upon changing the battery capacity

Any help much appreciated. I've been trying to find the answer for days now


----------



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

*Battery Charge!*

Hi did you ever find out the correct results. and have you ever seen this on your DT 220 (Charge!) I would assume its self resetting when its been fully charged again.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Snunkie,

Difficult to get ones head around this subject (I've been there! ) and by the same token difficult to explain in laymans terms, but basically refers to the number of amps consumed in a given period of time, which of course is variable depending on consumption/usage.

Recommend explanation from the many experts on a Google search "Amp/hour rating"


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

This an older post, but the two figures given are the capacity at different discharge rates:

75ah 5h = The battery will return 75AH of capacity at the 5hr discharge rate which would be 15amps.

90ah 20h = The battery will return 90AH of capacity at the 20hr rate which would be 4.5 amps.

Lead-Acid batteries are normally rated at the 20hr rate, while Nickel-Cadmium batteries are rated at the 5hr rate. It is unusual to see a 5hr rating on a lead-acid battery, but we do see in on industrial batteries.

For the purposes of the OP I'd use the 20hr rate.

Peter


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Fairways

can you clarify your query ?

are you asking about this :-

"have you ever seen this on your DT 220 (Charge!) "


this suggests that your batteries are low and need charging -note the Schaudt DT220 /EBL system shuts off the supply when the batteries reach a certain level to prevent you from discharging them too deeply 


Have yours been on charge recently ?

once recharged you may see " 100% ? " note with a Question mark 

this ? will eventually disappear once you have been through a few charging cycles 


for info from the original post :-


Snunkie seemed to have a similar setup to mine & I was faced with the same setup conundrum 


from memory his calculations match what I came up with and that has worked ok for several years


----------



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

*Burstner 747-2 DT220/EBL System*

Hi Trek
Yes I have been charging my batteries, failed to keep the battery fluid topped up it's my fault suppose to have been done during services.

Batteries have been on charge and I still have the (Charge!) sign. I understand that it will go after a few charges.

So I have to set the nominal battery capacity (standard factory setting is 130 Ah and can be set up in the 90 Ah to 496 Ah range according to instructions.

Could you help I also have ( Lead Acid 75ah 5h 90ah 20h) do I use the 90 Ah x 2 180 x 1.125 = 202.50 Making the correct setting to input would be 200

And to do this in the control panel I would select battery then press menu hold for 3 sec and press menu again input 200 and press ok button to save.

Before all this I had 100% and a 130 Ah if I changed from % to Ah by pressing ok button.

I have been informed by a dealer that 180 nominal battery capacity will be fine.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Fairways

couple of questions for you:-

what does the display show as the current battery capacity ? 
has it lost its settings due to the battery going flat ?
(you said it previously displayed 130ah?)



have now topped up the water in your battery ?

how many leisure batteries are fitted and what are the capacities of these ?


to change the settings you need the pin number for your panel

who manufactured your camper as different manufacturers have used different pin numbers ?


note the _ _ _ _ is where you enter the pin number using the arrow buttons

but from memory there are two different menu places this may appear I will dig out my instructions for you , sure they are already posted on the forum somewhere try to search for them & there are also some old postings that mention PIN numbers from some of the camper manufacturers


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

You don't need the pin number for changing the battery capacity on the DT220. You only need the pin number to turn on and off things like solar, waste water heater, waste and fresh water alarm etc.

If you input 180ah as the capacity then 144 shows on the display, which is 80% of 180

Regards,

David


----------



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

*Battery Capacity*

Thank you everyone for your quick responses.
I phoned Becks and they said input 180Ah and David is right it shows the nominal battery capacity at 144

No need for pin on the DT220 to change the nominal battery capacity.

A big thank you to Trek for all your help.

I suppose if I would have checked the batteries my like I should Have and not trusted others all would have been fine I should have know better lesson leaned


----------

